# My First MAC Palette



## kelly2509t (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally I caved in and got a 15 pan palette and treated myself to four eyeshadows. Can't wait to fill this baby up now. If there are any shadows you think I need let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









L-R: Blanc Type, All That Glitters, Satellite Dreams and Scene. Oh and a sharpener (I wanted free shipping!)


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

If I were to fill the rest of the palette it would be with:

Satin Taupe, Expensive Pink, Deep Truth, Shale, Cork, Sketch, Arena, Beautiful Iris, Vibrant Grape, Motif, Carbon.


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy


----------



## fintia (Feb 5, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Feb 5, 2010)

ooh nice!

i usually buy my MAC eyeshadows potted and i'm about to receive my first pan form eyeshadow through a swap on MUA (it was my fault, i didn't asked whether or not it was in the pan form or potted). 
i was thinking about re-posting it or selling it on eBay when i get it since it's brand new but i really like the color i'm getting. 

i've always bought my eyeshadow in pots because i like how they are easier to travel with. instead of taking a whole palette i can take just two or three colors with me.

but hmm.. it seems like a palette would be a lot nicer, access-wise, as it would make you more likely to use all of the colors you have that's already in the palette. 

hmm... what to do what to doooo.
well... maybe i'll start with just a 4 palette and see how i like it.

have fun filling up your 15! i looove the suggestions obscura gave above. 
i have expensive pink, scene, shale and of course carbon!


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopaholic1981* 

 
_ooh nice!

i usually buy my MAC eyeshadows potted and i'm about to receive my first pan form eyeshadow through a swap on MUA (it was my fault, i didn't asked whether or not it was in the pan form or potted). 
i was thinking about re-posting it or selling it on eBay when i get it since it's brand new but i really like the color i'm getting. 

i've always bought my eyeshadow in pots because i like how they are easier to travel with. instead of taking a whole palette i can take just two or three colors with me.

but hmm.. it seems like a palette would be a lot nicer, access-wise, as it would make you more likely to use all of the colors you have that's already in the palette. 

hmm... what to do what to doooo.
well... maybe i'll start with just a 4 palette and see how i like it.

have fun filling up your 15! i looove the suggestions obscura gave above. 
i have expensive pink, scene, shale and of course carbon!_

 

yah having the 4 palette is awesome too because if you want to just take a few colors you can just take them out of your big palette, pop them in and go. ..plus...pan form is a little cheaper than potted. =)


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im thinking about buying my first mac palette myself.


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 6, 2010)

nice haul! I would get expensive pink and amberlights  and humid


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got my first palette as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!


----------



## krijsten (Feb 7, 2010)

nice haul, bet your excited to fill it up!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome! Its going to be a lot of fun filling it, I bet.


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 17, 2010)

The one filled MAC palette that I have is my prized possession in my makeup collection!


----------



## mirauk (Feb 17, 2010)

@Shopaholic1981,
This soo describes me... I am yet to purcase any pans, as I prefer to be able to travel easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will be making the transition soon however!

Nice Haul kelly2509t!!! The amount of times I do that for free shipping... £50 turns into £100, then £200, then before I know it I've minced my credit card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's Scene btw? The colour looks yummie.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 19, 2010)

def get those staple colors like, sketch, beauty marked, saddle, vanilla, satin taupe, sumptious olive, embark, expensive pink, woodwinked, carbon and nocturnelle!  those were like my first palatte colors! enjoy it hun!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 19, 2010)

Beware...this is when the obsession begins to kick in  lol

The first palette is always the best! You get so excited about filling it all up and when you eventually do, you buy another one and it just spirals from there! Haha.

Nice haul - great choices.

I agree with a lot of the recommendations above - Deep Truth or Freshwater, Humid, Vanilla, Satin Taupe, Woodwinked, Shroom, Carbon, Aquadisiac, Lucky Green, Plum Dressing, Coppering, Antiqued, etc.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

That is exciting. I would recommend getting a dark matte brown (ie embark). I also recommend trax


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

congrats on your first mac palette! it truly does start off an addiction!


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 15, 2010)

Palettes are so good! Enjoy! Its addictive!!!


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 16, 2010)

I just got my first palette a month ago and now I need another one already, lol. Enjoy it! I think you need Amber lights and mulch too!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful Iris, Parfair Amour are beautiful purples
Bronze, Soba, and Wedge are nice basic browns 
I would add a fun pop of color like Aquadisiac =)


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

I <3 All That Glitters! Have you filled it yet? lol


----------

